#ubuntu-tn 2011-10-26
<DelphiWorld> Salut
<DelphiWorld> hi EgyParadox and davlefou :)
<EgyParadox> DelphiWorld,
<EgyParadox> Salut
<EgyParadox> ca va?
<EgyParadox> :D
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: tu peux m'aidé svp ?
<DelphiWorld> bien EgyParadox :)
<EgyParadox> comment?
<EgyParadox> u need help?
<EgyParadox> :D
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: je cherche un driver pour ma carte DVB (Satellite) mais elle n'est pas reconu
<EgyParadox> hmmm
<EgyParadox> whats the model number?
#ubuntu-tn 2011-10-27
<rahma> Bonjour tt le monde :)
<rahma>  je passais juste pour dire coucou ; @++ ;)
#ubuntu-tn 2011-10-28
<rahma> coucou tt le monde :)
<thetrue_neozoon> salam^^
<elacheche_anis> salam
<rahma> selem :)
<elacheche_anis> salam rahma
<thetrue_neozoon> ca va anis? smenet chwaya walla mizelet? :p
<elacheche_anis> looooool.. hmd, non mézilt malgrè 3omri ilkol déziz 3al kosiksi XD.. by the way, thetrue_neozoon man antom!!?? XD
<elacheche_anis> :d
<elacheche_anis> :D
<thetrue_neozoon> mdr
<thetrue_neozoon> enzel 3la bssisset ch3ir ^^
<elacheche_anis> chay mé infa3ch XD
<thetrue_neozoon> en tt k, m3aya ca a marché ^^
<elacheche_anis> :D
<thetrue_neozoon> ah oui, faut autre chose aec :p
<thetrue_neozoon> 5repars par jours :D
<rahma> :-D
<rahma> vous êtes en formes messieurs :) ça fait plaisir :)
<elacheche_anis> :D
<elacheche_anis> rahma, you're new here ?? :D :D
<thetrue_neozoon> il faut changer le nom de ubot2, ubotti c'est mieux je crois ^^
<elacheche_anis> XD looool..
<rahma> :-D
<elacheche_anis> a7dhar illila fil réunion w a3mal proposition XD t'as pas encore un accès internet chez toi??
<thetrue_neozoon> nope, g tjs pas acheté un portatif, fa9ri allah ghaleb, balek na89a tawa yfar9ou des pc :p
<elacheche_anis> looool.. rabi ynoub :D inchallah ataw itji liflouss w tichri un acer ferrari ;) :D
<rahma> oui elacheche_anis je suis une nouvelle, j'ai découvert par hasard le blog de Nizar Kerkeni et du coup la communauté d'ubuntu TN :)
<elacheche_anis> :D coooooooool welcome :D
<rahma> :)MERCI
<elacheche_anis> t'es inscrit à la ML??
<elacheche_anis> ou pas encore?
<rahma> non je suis pas inscrite
<rahma> (et c'est quoi ? :) )
<rahma> la ML??
<elacheche_anis> la mailing list
<thetrue_neozoon> mailing list xD
<elacheche_anis> un instant :)
<rahma> ah oki
<rahma> :)
<thetrue_neozoon> question bete un peu, rahma t'es geek? et % de geementationnage chez toi(si oui)? :p
<rahma> M D R :)
<elacheche_anis> rahma, a3mal talla: http://blog.nizarus.org/2011/04/comment-rejoindre-la-communaute-ubuntu-tunisie
<thetrue_neozoon> geekementaionnage**
<rahma> désolée de vous décevoir je suis pas une geek mais je travail avec des geek (donc je sais à quoi ressemble un geek :) )
<thetrue_neozoon> ça déçoit pas du tout ^^
<rahma> elacheche_anis oui c'est sur cette page que j'ai découvert votre irc ;)
<elacheche_anis> rahma, ça signifie quoi "à quoi ressemble un geek" XD j'ai l'impression que tu parle des aliens ou des zombies XD :D
<rahma> :-D
<thetrue_neozoon> je m'y oppose ^^
<elacheche_anis> il y a aussi dans le même article comment rejoindre la ML et la page et le groupe FB, twitter, identi.ca...
<rahma> oki merci elacheche_anis
<thetrue_neozoon> je suis un alien venu de la planète GlouCouGlup, du système solaire xii et je vais tous vous manger :D
<thetrue_neozoon> bon, afk pour déj, je re ^^
<elacheche_anis> sérieusement thetrue_neozoon !!!! :/ les aliens de GlouCouGlup mange que cable de l'éléctricité :p :p XD
<rahma> ça va vous faire rire mais je travail dans une asso qui s'appel Marsnet :-D
<thetrue_neozoon> jte rappelle que je suis un alien, je te suis supérieurement intelligent mouhahah xD
<thetrue_neozoon> on est cousins au final alors :p
<elacheche_anis> loool thetrue_neozoon XD ... rahma Marsnet!! :o c'est une association de quoi??
<rahma> de martiens geek :-D
<thetrue_neozoon> compte tenu de la parenté, j'épargne rahma et je bouffe anis xD
<thetrue_neozoon> aller, la le sandwitch va refroidir, a dans 10min^^
<thetrue_neozoon> TORIKOOOO TIIIIME, itadakimasu ^^
<rahma> :-D merci
<elacheche_anis> XD thetrue_neozoon ... bonne appétit thetrue_neozoon
<thetrue_neozoon> tjiyw bessmellah? mizel frite maklitouch, dima n5allih fi le5er ^^
<elacheche_anis> sa7a w bichfi :D
<thetrue_neozoon> 7a9a chbe8a mogaletkom 7allin feha travaux? :p
<elacheche_anis> thetrue_neozoon, t'as testé 11.10 ou pas encore?
<thetrue_neozoon> enfin ex-mongala ^^
<thetrue_neozoon> g testé la 11.10 mais je prefere la 10.04 avec maj sécurité ^^
<elacheche_anis> même 11.10 a des màj de sécurité XD
<thetrue_neozoon> je sais, mais je prends la 10.04 x64, et je fais que les update sécurité ^^
<thetrue_neozoon> la je fais un tourner un network monitoring system, et c'est pas vraiment compatible avec tout, il faut le garder dans un environement stable
<thetrue_neozoon> j'ai du recommencé l'install 2 fois suite a une mise a jour de python xD
<thetrue_neozoon> sans parler que sur la 11.10 l'install n'a pas marché :(
<elacheche_anis> XD
<thetrue_neozoon> qqun sait comment exécuter une commande dès le démarrage du système? ^^
<thetrue_neozoon> je galère depuis taleur dessus lol
<elacheche_anis> tu parle de la version serveur ou desktop!
<thetrue_neozoon> serveur ^^
<thetrue_neozoon> la commande doit se lancer avant toutes les autre tâches xD
<elacheche_anis> après le login bien sûr XD
<thetrue_neozoon> nope avant ^^
<thetrue_neozoon> dès le lancement du systeme xD
<elacheche_anis> :p
<elacheche_anis> sérieusement?? :o XD
<elacheche_anis> XD
<thetrue_neozoon> oui ^^
<elacheche_anis> looooooool.. 7éssis ro7i ablah hhhhhhh
<thetrue_neozoon> 7achek, quand tu seras un alien, tu pourras penser au choses plus compliquées xD
<elacheche_anis> loooooooooooooool
<elacheche_anis> thetrue_neozoon, c'est peut être ça ce que tu cherche: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpstartHowto ????
<elacheche_anis> salam EgyParadox
<EgyParadox> salam EgyParadox
<EgyParadox> i mean elacheche_anis
<EgyParadox> :D
<EgyParadox> where die everybody go?
<EgyParadox> did*
<elacheche_anis> I don't know XD
<thetrue_neozoon> well we certainly didn't die ^^
<elacheche_anis> thetrue_neozoon: http://ubuntiste-msakni.legtux.org/node/14
<elacheche_anis> In7ib injarbou fi madrassit ibaya.. mais je sais pas si ça sera légal ou pas XD
<EgyParadox> :D
<thetrue_neozoon> yo anis, merci ton article sur le upstar était le bon article ^^
<elacheche_anis> welcome :D
<thetrue_neozoon> je dois plonger encore dans les runlevel mais l'essentiel est la ^^
<thetrue_neozoon> mais n'empeche, t'es chauve :D
<elacheche_anis> :)
<elacheche_anis> <elacheche_anis> thetrue_neozoon: http://ubuntiste-msakni.legtux.org/node/14
<elacheche_anis> <elacheche_anis> In7ib injarbou fi madrassit ibaya.. mais je sais pas si ça sera légal de faire ça dans ne école public ou pas XD
<thetrue_neozoon> d'apres ce que je sais, ya l'INBMI qui gèrent les parcs info de toutes les écoles ^^
<elacheche_anis> XD
<elacheche_anis> ah 7a99a.. haw tdhakkarit taw.. t'as suivi la ML ces derniers jours??
<thetrue_neozoon> non ^^
<elacheche_anis> regarde ça: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/2011-October/010840.html
<thetrue_neozoon> j'y suis pas inscrit, je regarde pas mes emails chaque jours ^^
<elacheche_anis> XD
<thetrue_neozoon> je suis anti social tout court xD
<elacheche_anis> ok, a"mal talla 3al lien
<thetrue_neozoon> sinon regarde ceci ^^
<thetrue_neozoon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXejgL8OR9w
<elacheche_anis> ok
<elacheche_anis> J'aiiiiiiime :D
<thetrue_neozoon> ^^
<thetrue_neozoon> go share ^^
<thetrue_neozoon> j'ai trouvé par hasard en fouillant des sites sur les runlevel xD
<elacheche_anis> loool
<thetrue_neozoon> pour le mail, je verrais ac mon boss, ca doit etre lui le responsable de sa ^^
<elacheche_anis> coool.. tu sera parmi l'équipe si ça sera lui?? Si je me trompe pas il y aura une réunion avec les responsables demains matin inchallah.. Pour nous le responsable c'est Mme Sirine Tlili la Chargée de l'Unité des Logiciels Libres
<thetrue_neozoon> tu viendras aider au formatage des pc si un accord est trouvé? ^^
<rahma> juste pour info : http://www.laquadrature.net/node/4835
<thetrue_neozoon> rahma se reveille, sympa xD
<rahma> :-D
<thetrue_neozoon> la page est trop lente, c'est hébérge sur ton pc? xD
<rahma> oups
<rahma> c'est peux être à cause des vidéos que c'est lent
<thetrue_neozoon> t'es admin du chan? lol
<rahma> je dois partir ; bonne soirée et bonne nuit peut être à demain inchallah
<rahma> by
<rahma> ;)
<thetrue_neozoon> mon oeil^^
 * DelphiWorld slaps elacheche_anis around a bit with a large trout
<DelphiWorld> :)
<DelphiWorld> Salut
<thetrue_neozoon> jte donne un coup de main ^^
<DelphiWorld> salut thetrue_neozoon
<elacheche_anis> salut DelphiWorld :D loooooool
<DelphiWorld> sava EgyParadox ?
 * thetrue_neozoon slaps elacheche_anis with a picture of elghanouchi
<DelphiWorld> sava elacheche_anis ?
<EgyParadox> ca va
<EgyParadox> :D
<EgyParadox> et toi?
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: tré bien merci :)
<elacheche_anis> XD
<EgyParadox> lol
 * DelphiWorld slap elacheche_anis using Benali hand
 * DelphiWorld slap EgyParadox using Mubarak's arms
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, no you can't do it :p :p
<EgyParadox> :|
<thetrue_neozoon> si un jour vous entendez parler d'une personne morte a cause d'un pc balancé du 10ème étage, ça sera mon pc xD
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: xD
<elacheche_anis> looool.. pourquoi thetrue_neozoon
<thetrue_neozoon> le service que je viens d'installer hier et que j'ai réussi à faire tourner aujourdhui apres 10h de casse tete a fini par s'arreter sans aucune erreur dans les logs :(
<elacheche_anis> XD
<thetrue_neozoon> m'enerve, je vais quitter pour prendre l'air ^^
<thetrue_neozoon> bonne nuit all
 * thetrue_neozoon runs halting script
<DelphiWorld> alore quoi de neuf elacheche_anis ?
<elacheche_anis> rien de spécial :/ y a beaucoup des projets :/ :(
<elacheche_anis> beaucoup des TP et des comptes rendu :@
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis:  ;)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: tu vien a notre SFD?
<elacheche_anis> nope :( pas moi, il y aura que nizarus et Neo31 inchallah
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: inchalah
<elacheche_anis> Salam DelphiWorld and EgyParadox.. I need to go :)
<EgyParadox> salam
<EgyParadox> :D
<DelphiWorld> a plus elacheche_anis
<bill_gaag> salam 3alaykom
<bill_gaag> golden ce bilel
<Goldenscorp> ahla 3arfi
<Goldenscorp> bill
<Goldenscorp> ca va ?
<Goldenscorp> 1heur je re
<bill_gaag> oki
<bill_gaag> edalel
<bill_gaag> nasel 3al renion mouche el lela?
<Goldenscorp> ani bidi mouch fahim il lila wala 9oudwa  :/
<Goldenscorp> je re
<bill_gaag> ok
<HaRDi> bonsoir
<HaRDi> la reunion c'est pour aujourd'hui?
<issam> ping elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> pong issam
<issam> c mnt la réunion??
<elacheche_anis> normalement :/
<elacheche_anis> y a aucun coordinateur.. ni neo, ni luna, ni imen, ni chuck!!! :o
<issam> each 3malna w ja mli7???
<elacheche_anis> on est à m+10.. en attend comme d'habitude jusqu'à m+30.. s'il viennent ok, sinon ataw in9ollik éch 3malna
<Nour_al_imen> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
<elacheche_anis> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
<Nour_al_imen> آسفة كان عندي مشكل في الدخول من العاشرة
<Nour_al_imen> فعلا آسفة
<elacheche_anis> pas grave
<luna_> essalem alaikom
<elacheche_anis> salam luna_
<Nour_al_imen> وعليكم السلام مريم
<issam> wa3alaykomassalam
<luna_> je m'excuse pour les retard moi ossi
<Nour_al_imen> الأخ عصام من الفريق أم يمثل جامعة ما ؟
<issam> jami3a ma
<Nour_al_imen> ENIT ?
<issam> ENIG
<elacheche_anis> y a pas de différence.. nos réunions sont des réunion public
<Nour_al_imen> ah dac bienvenue
<issam> thnx
<elacheche_anis> welcome issam
<Nour_al_imen> oui juste pr savoir, j'aurais du prévenir hamdi tarchouna d el4ENIT
<Nour_al_imen> c pr ça
<issam> merci anis
<elacheche_anis> Nour_al_imen, c'est pas la peine.. ça va pas changer grand chose, car tout sera rapporter après vers la ML :)
<Nour_al_imen> ok
<elacheche_anis> issam, t'as lu mon dernier mail!! :)
<issam> of course
<elacheche_anis> alors juste un instant je doit vérifier ma boite de reception XD
<luna_> je vois qu'il y'a des personnes qui sont absents on attend ou on commence !
<elacheche_anis> comme d'habitude :/
<luna_> ok elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> on attend jusqu'à 22h30 si après on reste que 3 coordinateurs on va discuter ça :/ :/
<elacheche_anis> ping geekntuxuser
<elacheche_anis> geekntuxuser, j'aime trop tes mails mon poet XD ça fait 2 jours in7ib na9rah il mail w kol mé in7illou nouhig w in5af XD XD looool
<luna_> :/
<elacheche_anis> luna_, for me it's a huge :/ not just a :/
<elacheche_anis> entre temps.. que pensez vous du 11.10?? ping issam luna_ Nour_al_imen geekntuxuser  & *
<Nour_al_imen> انا مازلت مع الآل تي آس
<elacheche_anis> XD
<Nour_al_imen> عندي مشكل مع البطاقة الجرافيكية
<elacheche_anis> c'est une ATI n'est ce pas?
<Nour_al_imen> ATI
<Nour_al_imen> ouiiiiiii
<Chikore> Salut a tous
<luna_> juska mnt j'arrive pas à le tester
<Nour_al_imen> tjrs rien et je n'ai pas trouvé du temps pour déplacer mes 40 GO pour essayer en sécurité
<Nour_al_imen> mm la méthode qu'on m'a proposé ç amarceh pas
<luna_> aslama Chikore
<elacheche_anis> la même chose que moi, j'ai choisi d'utiliser les pilote Open Source cette fois.. il est pas stable à 100% mais il est plus stable que le pilote proprio
<Nour_al_imen> slt Chikore
<Nour_al_imen> mais moi j'arrive mm pas à installer
<elacheche_anis> hey Chikore
<Nour_al_imen> en fait, j'attends la LTS suivante
<elacheche_anis> :/
<Nour_al_imen> je reviens ds 5 mn
<Chikore> ping elacheche_anis
<sarhan> excusez moi du retard
<elacheche_anis> malheureusement t'es pas dispo à sousse sinon rana ba3welnéh w raka7néh..
<sarhan> bonsoir tout le monde
<sarhan> la réunion à commencée?
<elacheche_anis> bonsoir sarhan et Chikore
<geekntuxuser> Salut, désolé, j'étais occupé et j'ai pas vu tes ping elacheche_anis !
<luna_> عسلامة سرحان
<elacheche_anis> réunion sans coordinateurs?? 3léch réunion mté3 3irsi hya :p hakom jitou taw nabdéw :D
<elacheche_anis> pas grave geekntuxuser :D :D
<geekntuxuser> Donc lol, pour le mail, fait le sur plusieurs parties xD
<geekntuxuser> kol youm a9ra chwaya
<elacheche_anis> oui haka éch néwi XD
<sarhan> en parlant de 9raya ghodwa na9ra 8h donc moch ken nezrbou chwaya 5ir?
<geekntuxuser> Nour_al_imen, j'ai lu ta réponse à mon mail et je vais te répondre demain (j'ai pas le temps pour bien répondre aujourd'hui ^^' déso)
<sarhan> elacheche_anis: vous avez choisi un président de la réunion?
<geekntuxuser> elacheche_anis, j'ai pas encore migré vers 11.10 sur ma machine ^^ ! Mais je l'ai testé et ce que j'ai aimé le plus c'est l'écran de login :p
<elacheche_anis> salam icone_sabri
<icone_sabri> salam elacheche_anis , sl ma ts le monde :)
<elacheche_anis> merci de voir ce doc https://docs.google.com/document/d/18Iqly3V9ez6DJ4bfWR_4Y8t--0LoFfDFLQrsFSTTveA/edit?hl=fr
<sarhan> salam icone_sabri chbiha hakeka ton ip?
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, t'es le président ou Chikore
<sarhan> barra je go ena 5ali nezrbou
<Chikore> sarhan,
<Chikore> :D
<icone_sabri> US
<sarhan> icone_sabri: mnin jet ton ip? fin enti?
 * Chikore J'ai rien a dire!
<icone_sabri> on utilise un frame relay en US
<icone_sabri> cé pour ça
<sarhan> ah ok
<sarhan> bon on commence?
<elacheche_anis> go
<luna_> oui
<sarhan> donc bonsoir tout le monde
<icone_sabri> de tt façon cé un l'@ ip de HP sur le net
<sarhan> je rappelle les regles avant de commencer
<icone_sabri> chui encore au boulot
<sarhan> pour demander la parole on fait ! et on attend son tour et quand on termine on écrit eof
<sarhan> pour voir les sujets de la réunion vous pouvez visiter ce doc: https://docs.google.com/document/d/18Iqly3V9ez6DJ4bfWR_4Y8t--0LoFfDFLQrsFSTTveA/edit?hl=fr
<sarhan> donc on commence
<sarhan> bon premier points nos evenements prochain
<sarhan> elacheche_anis: vu que t'es chargé des event tu peux nous mettre à jour?
<sarhan> ping elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> ok.. en faite y a pas des grand chose.. pour la conférence avancée nous attendant un mail auprès du conférencier
<elacheche_anis> il n'a pas encore choisi entre Tunis et Sousse, il a des engagement professionnel..
<elacheche_anis> pour la ULT et ENIT j'attend que icone_sabri et Nour_al_imen contactent les 2 université pour vérifier quelques points avec eux(vérifier ML)
<icone_sabri> !
<elacheche_anis> pour la SFD Alger, je pense qu'il est temps de re-lancer le thread de la ML pour qu'on soit à jours des préparatifs
<elacheche_anis> et finallment ce qui concerne ENIG, issam est avec nous et nous pouvons discuter plus à propos de cette event
<elacheche_anis> eof
<sarhan> ok merci pour les eclairssisements elacheche_anis
<icone_sabri> !
<sarhan> Nour_al_imen et icone_sabri vous en êtes ou pour l'event ULT et ENIT?
<sarhan> tfadhel icone_sabri
<icone_sabri> merci, coté ENIT i ly 'en a déja plusieurs thread posé par un organisateur interne a l'enit
<icone_sabri> on a juste pas répondu sur son mail
<Nour_al_imen> re
<icone_sabri> bon, j'ai déja mis un doc doodle en ligne juste pour l'organisation de la journée
<icone_sabri> il demande que quelqu'un vient un jeudi entre 12 et 15 h
<icone_sabri> pour faire une petite introduction sur linux- pour noux cé ubuntu -
<icone_sabri> ça parait simple, on a juste a fixer la date .
<icone_sabri> notre contact serait hamdi torchana (- président IEEE a l'enit )
<icone_sabri> donc , résumé = on a juste besoin de fixer une date entre nous , un jeudi aprés l'aid, aprés je discuterais avec l'organisteur a l'enit
<geekntuxuser> !
<icone_sabri> elacheche_anis: j'ai lut ton mail, je ne pense pas qu'il y a aurait un grand chose du genre
<icone_sabri> transport ou autre, mais je vais voir s'il y aurait plus de détail :) , eof
<sarhan> merci icone_sabri la parole à geekntuxuser :)
<elacheche_anis> !
<sarhan> ping geekntuxuser
<geekntuxuser> Juste pour dire que le mail (le très long mail) que j'ai envoyé porte sur un projet d'events, Nour_al_imen l'a déjà lu et a posté une réponse ! => On compte organiser toute une tournée sur plusieurs lycées/universités/zones internes pour y faire des Install Party
<Nour_al_imen> تجنب كتابة رسائل طويلة ...عموما لا يقرؤها أحد لضيق الوقت
<geekntuxuser> J'ai posté pour voir la possibilité de coordonner avec les events qui seront organisé
 * Nour_al_imen dsl j'ai oublié le eof  et tt
<geekntuxuser> Nour_al_imen, je le sais ça ! Mais j'ai voulu être clair le maximum
<geekntuxuser> eof
<sarhan> merci geekntuxuser
<sarhan> parole à elacheche_anis moi je vais lire le mail :P
<elacheche_anis> merci icone_sabri pour les clarifications, est ce que c'est à nous aussi de fixer le programme de cette présentation??
<icone_sabri> !
<elacheche_anis> pour geekntuxuser, j'aime bien ça, j'ai aussi un petit projet pareil que je l'ai discuter avec Chikore neo golden et geekette.. ça sera cool de faire une meeting en nous deux pour qu'on fusion les 2 projets ;) :D
<elacheche_anis> eof
<geekntuxuser> !
<sarhan> parole à icone_sabri et dès qu'il a fini à geekntuxuser
<icone_sabri> bon
<icone_sabri> coté prénsentation cé trés simple
<icone_sabri> on a juste a faire l'introduction :)
<icone_sabri> exactemnt ce qu'on fait a d'hab
<icone_sabri> cé pour des newbies
<icone_sabri> et pour le programme, ce que j'ai compris
<sarhan> présentation + install party?
<icone_sabri> c'est une simple présentation d'une heure
<icone_sabri> oui
<icone_sabri> cé celle comme l'année derniere
<icone_sabri> sarhan:
<sarhan> oui icone_sabri tu te charge de coordiner avec l'enit?
<icone_sabri> surement
<sarhan> ok tu prends rdv avec mr hamdi torchana et tu nous tiens au courant alors?
<icone_sabri> pour le RDV
<icone_sabri> il m'a demandé qu'il serait un jeudii aprés l'aid .. horaire entre 12H et 15H
<icone_sabri> vous demandez de fixer la date ?
<icone_sabri> :) d'accord
<sarhan> eof ou t'as encore autre chose à dire?
<icone_sabri> je vais lui demander maint
<icone_sabri> eof
<sarhan> merci icone_sabri la parole à geekntuxuser
<geekntuxuser> elacheche_anis, il suffit de fixer une date pour un RdV ! On coordinne par mail
<geekntuxuser> eif
<geekntuxuser> eof*
<sarhan> merci geekntuxuser
<sarhan> Passons à un autre point de cette réunion
<sarhan> le site web
<sarhan> nous avons essayé il y a quelques temps de faire un site web en commun durant un week end
<sarhan> mais ce site n'est pas fini
<sarhan> aujourd'hui j'ai quelques bonnes nouvelles
<sarhan> l'ati pourra nous offrir le domaine ubuntu.tn ainsi que l'hebergement gratuit :)
<sarhan> pour préparer le site rapidement
<sarhan> donc il faudrait fixer une nouvelle date
<sarhan> et le mettre en ligne le plus tot possible
<sarhan> qu'en pensez vous?
<elacheche_anis> !
 * Nour_al_imen dac
<sarhan> parole à elacheche_anis
<icone_sabri> !
<elacheche_anis> j'aimerai bien savoir les source de tes info :D :D ce qui conserne le site je pense que c'est Chikore qui doit répondre :D mais je suis pour ce que t'as dit.. eof
<icone_sabri> !
<icone_sabri> !
<sarhan> parole à icone_sabri
 * Nour_al_imen ce qu'il a dit concernant nom domaine et heber est évident 
<icone_sabri> lool, sobe3i te3e b
<icone_sabri> bon,
<icone_sabri> j'ai parlé aevc Hamedi Tarchouna , on a fixé la date au préalable pour 24 novembre entre 12-15h
<icone_sabri> pour une simple present+Install party
<icone_sabri> il m'a dit qu'on peut discuter aprés pour un grand event
<icone_sabri> eof
<sarhan> bon elacheche_anis ma source est sure :D
<elacheche_anis> !
<sarhan> on aura un serveur + nom de domaine et on aura le droit d'utiliser le nom ubuntu.tn
<sarhan> parole à elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> Good sarhan, icone_sabri alors on relance l'appel de participation à la ML avec cette date ;) :D revenons à l'affaire du site web.. ping Chikore
<elacheche_anis> ping Chikore
<elacheche_anis> eof
<icone_sabri> dsl, je doit partir :) c'est l'heure de rentrer ;. bn8 a ts .. slm alikom
<sarhan> bonne soirée icone_sabri
<sarhan> bon je pense qu'on va relancer l'historie du site sur le mailing list et fixer une date via doodle vous êtes ok?
<luna_> +1
<elacheche_anis> +1
<Chikore> +1
<sarhan> ti lé moch vote
<sarhan> bon passons
<Chikore> xD
 * Chikore chef +1 7at +1
<sarhan> on a parmi nous ce soir un representant du club de l'enig
<sarhan> c'est HaRDi qui est pret à répondre à toutes vos questions concernant l'event
<HaRDi> !
 * elacheche_anis  j'ai pensé que c'est issam !
<sarhan> je rapelle que l'enig (gabes) veut nous inviter à faire un evenement chez eux
<sarhan> parole à HaRDi qui nous expliquera l'event :)
<HaRDi> officiellement c'est issam le parrain de l'event
<HaRDi> donc je lui laisse la parole
<issam> salam tt l mond
<issam> n7ebb na3ml un event sur tt une journée
<issam> n7ebbou na3mlou introduction et déf de ubuntu
<issam> apés une partie développement sur ubuntu(java , C++, ...)
<issam> mm des application smartphone
<issam> ensuite une partie administration rx
<issam> car notr formation est de génie communication et réseaux c interressant
<issam> et finalement install party et workshops
<issam> on proposé 2 dates soit le 20 ou le 27 nouvembre
<issam> eof
<elacheche_anis> !
<sarhan> parole à toi elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> merci sarhan
<elacheche_anis> issam, dès que t'as proposer 2 dates on lancerons un sondage à propos de la date, si je me trompe pas t'as dit dans le mail qu'il y 'aura une prise en charge du transport.. personelement je pense qu'il faut aussi vérifier la posssibilité de la prise en charge d'une hebergment d'une seul nuit.. car venir de Tunis ou même de sousse à gabes pour faire une présentation à 9h ça sera très fatiguant.. n'est ce pas le
<elacheche_anis> s gars!
<elacheche_anis> sinon, ce qui concerne les themes, une liste des themes disponible via ce lien: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Presentations
<Nour_al_imen_> dsl je suis deco et je ne me rend pas compte
<issam> !
<elacheche_anis> tu peut choisir quelques themes et nous dire pour vérifier s'il y aura quelques pour les présenter :)
<elacheche_anis> eof
<sarhan> parole à issam
<Nour_al_imen_> ج
<Nour_al_imen_> je suis tjrs con ?
<Nour_al_imen_> alo
<elacheche_anis> oui Nour_al_imen_ XD
<issam> la prise en charge du transport, de l'hibergement est assuré
<issam> mai y a pa une possibilité pour faire les thémes demandés???
<issam> eof
<sarhan> merci issam
<sarhan> aucune réaction par rapport à l'event de l'enig ou pour le site web?
<elacheche_anis> !
<sarhan> sinon il y a aussi un sujet qui pourrait vous interesser issam et HaRDi
<sarhan> packaging sur ubuntu? (creation de paquets deb)
<sarhan> parole à elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> thx
<elacheche_anis> issam, oui je pense que presque tout les themes que t'as proposé existe déjà dans notre liste des présentations: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Presentations
<elacheche_anis> tu fait une tour là bas, tu choisi la liste et tu envoi ce que tu propose sur la ML et nous discuterons les détailles via la ML ;) :D
<elacheche_anis> +1 pour le packaging
<elacheche_anis> eof
<sarhan> merci elacheche_anis
<sarhan> bon on passe alors au dérnier sujet?
<sarhan> il sera le plus court je pense
<sarhan> il s'agit d'ajouter les rapports des event au wiki ubuntu-tn
<sarhan> ping luna_
<luna_> oui
<luna_> bon
<luna_> concernant les rapports
<luna_> je rencontre tjr un prob
<luna_> de manque d'info
<elacheche_anis> !
 * Nour on va parler de l'ULT ?!
<luna_> eof
<sarhan> Nour: ti 9otlek bekri hak majewebtech
<sarhan> paroleà  elacheche_anis
<Nour> g un pb de connex
<elacheche_anis> Je propose que tu commence la création des pages des rapport, en utilisant le script standard des rapports.. et après nous t'aiderons à terminer la rédaction des rapport des event luna_
<Nour> tu m'as dit quoi ?
<Nour> ping sarhan
<sarhan> luna_: je pourrais t'aider pour le rapport de l'ugj vu que j'ai participé aux 3 jours
<sarhan> Nour: hani jeyek ykamel elacheche_anis wnet3adelek
<Nour> ok thx
<luna_> oui on a discuté ça la dernier fois  ya anis
<elacheche_anis> eof
<luna_> merci sarhan
<sarhan> parole à Nour peux tu nous expliquer les avancements de l'event de l'ULT,
<sarhan> ?*
<Nour> Bon le directeur
<luna_> je vais recommencer la rédaction et en cas de  besoin je vais te contacter  sarhan
<luna_> eof
<Nour> la dernière fois m'a donné feu vert pour proposer ce qui me semble interssant  pr l'univ
<Nour> et il m'a dit qu'il était partant pr les rémunérations
<Nour> s'il y en a
<Nour> pour  le moment Mawale est partant
<Nour> aussi un certainj'ai oublié le nom
<Nour> un chercheur
<Nour> il propose de faire qlq ch qui relève de l'Open source relatif à la bio
<Nour> moi je compte être présente in cha Allah mais pas sure
<Nour> et puis pas comme conférencière
<Nour> donc j'ai besoin d'au moins un 2 éme confer
<Nour> avec Mawale
<Nour> ainsi on organise déjà
<Nour> un event débutant
<Nour> en attendant
<Nour> si ça marche on peut refaire un event plus avancé
<Nour> pour les attestations qlqn pour m'expliquer comment ça marche ?
<Nour> et puis je crois qu'une matinée suffit pas la peine tte une journée
<Nour> eof
<sarhan> merci Nour
<sarhan> je pense qu'on a fini
<sarhan> tous les sujets ont été abordé
<elacheche_anis> !
<sarhan> je pense qu'on a terminé
<sarhan> bon la parole à elacheche_anis
<sarhan> avant de terminer la réunion
<elacheche_anis> Oui sarhan on a terminer, juste je vais dire que les détailles de l'events doivent être discuter via la ML.. :D thx @ *
<elacheche_anis> eof
<elacheche_anis> é pas er XD
<sarhan> bon réunion terminée vous pouvez reprendre une activitée normale ! bonsoir :)
<elacheche_anis> c'est bon les gars!!!
<Nour> طيب السلام عليكم
<Nour> كنت عندي الكثير من الأسئلة ولكنني الآن غير مركزة سأرسلها على لمجموعة لاحقا إن شاء الله
<Nour> في انتظار رد المدير على ما قلته لي
<elacheche_anis> qui veux entendre une chose bizarre !!! :o XD
<sarhan> haya bn8
<elacheche_anis> inchallah
<sarhan> nemchi nor9ed
<elacheche_anis> ping Chikore
<Chikore> ping elacheche_anis
<Chikore> pong
<Chikore> lol 9alb 3al 9alb
<Chikore> xD
<luna_> :)
<luna_> bon qui va fer le pv
<luna_> ping elacheche_anis
<Nour> ماهو الشيء الغريب؟
<Chikore> huh?
#ubuntu-tn 2011-10-29
<Neo31> test
<Neo31> dead channel!
<Neo31> or what!?
<thetrue_neozoon> salam / salut / hi / salve / gutentag / ohayo ^^
<thetrue_neozoon> salam / salut / hi / salve / gutentag / ohayo ^^
<rahma> selem
<rahma> by bon week end à tous ;)
<rahma> et bonne réunion :)
#ubuntu-tn 2011-10-30
<ahmed_> slm
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<EgyParadox> nizarus,
<EgyParadox> SALAM
<EgyParadox> :D
<EgyParadox> ca va?
<nizarus> salam EgyParadox
<nizarus> bien merci EgyParadox et toi ?
<EgyParadox> ca va
<nizarus> l'ambiance est un peu froide ici :/
<nizarus> salam Abdelhak
<Abdelhak> salam nizarus
<nizarus> alors des nouvelles Abdelhak ?
<Abdelhak> on est tjrs avec les préparations
<DelphiWorld> Salut
<DelphiWorld> Salut nizarus ! ! ! !
<nizarus> salam DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: qu'esse qu'il ya en tunisy !
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: j'ai vue un twit d'anis qui dit une atack ou qu'elle que chose
<nizarus> DelphiWorld, une attaque où ?
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: j'ai rien compri elashesh a dit une chose dans le twitter
<nizarus> DelphiWorld, tu as un lien vers ce tweet ?
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: lol non :) mais atend
<nizarus> Abdelhak, tu connais DelphiWorld ?
<DelphiWorld> salut Abdelhak
<DelphiWorld> ah Abdelhak en algérie !
<nizarus> Abdelhak, DelphiWorld est un algérien aussi il peut t'aider dans le dossier sponsoring
<Abdelhak> salut DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> salam Abdelhak :D
<Abdelhak> ça vs ?
<Abdelhak> vas ?
<DelphiWorld> Abdelhak: tu est a cetif ?
<Abdelhak> nn, à Médéa
<DelphiWorld> sava merci Abdelhak et vous ?
<Abdelhak> bien merci
<DelphiWorld> Abdelhak: je suis de Saida, mais a algée.
<DelphiWorld> atend je redémarre mon modem
<nizarus> DelphiWorld, je pense que tu parle des tunisiens qui attaquent la page facebook de obama ?
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: pocible, je sais pas :)
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: http://t.co/KDNiMac0
<nizarus> Abdelhak, DelphiWorld travaille chez telecom alger :)
<Abdelhak> oui, j'ai déjà lu quelques trucs sur la facebook ;-)
<DelphiWorld> Abdelhak: algérie telecom
<Abdelhak> ah, très bien
<DelphiWorld> Abdelhak: :D
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: il y a une update de palestine ? je veux dir le status
<Abdelhak> DelphiWorld : on va organiser une journée sur les logiciels libres
<DelphiWorld> aboui la SFD :P
<Abdelhak> oui, c ça
<DelphiWorld> Abdelhak: j'ai déja réservé ma place :)
<Abdelhak> ah, très bien
<Abdelhak> mais on a un pbm
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: voir mon comontaire:  http://t.co/KDNiMac0
<DelphiWorld> Abdelhak: si je peux aidé pas de problem
<Abdelhak> ok, concernant le sponsoring
<Abdelhak> on a trouvé des difficultés
<Abdelhak> et j'ai déjà déposé une demande chez AT
<DelphiWorld> Abdelhak: tu a défusé des anonces ? tu peux voir avec Nedjma si pocible
<Abdelhak> Djezzy nn
<Abdelhak> ils m'ont dis ça
<DelphiWorld> Abdelhak: nedjma pas djezzy
<DelphiWorld> Abdelhak: djze
<DelphiWorld> Abdelhak: djezzy on accepté ?
#ubuntu-tn 2012-10-24
<os_> bemawi: davlefou Neo31 os_ Tux-Tn
<Neo31> ahla os_ :)
<os_> i need some help :)
<os_> http://www.linuxac.org/forum/threads/60947-مشروع-قاموس-فرنسي-عربي
<os_> رأيكم - اقتراحاتكم - مشاركتكم :)
<Neo31> humm
<os_> هذا أسبوع نقاش فقط .. إن شاء الله نبدأ العمل الفعلي الأسبوع القادم
<Neo31> are you sure there is no french-arabic dictionary ?
<os_> Neo31: yes no one for GNU/Linux
<os_> i have searched ..
<os_> كنت قد شاهدت مشروعا مماثلا في مجتمع لينكس الجزائر
<os_> لكن أظن أن المنتدى أغلق
<Neo31> this may help :p
<Neo31> http://abloz.com/huzheng/stardict-dic/fr/
<ounis> os_ Neo31 please don't
<ounis> we are trying to make french a dead language very soon in maybe 50 years
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> good point ounis
<bemawi> bhou
<os_> Salon IRC de la LoCo Team approuvée ubuntu-tn : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam  | Historique du Canal : http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || Prochaine réunion le dimanche --/--/-- à --h (GMT+1) ||
<os_> this is french ??
<bemawi> yes ^^
<ounis> yes unfortunately
<ounis> I told so many times Tux-Tn to change it he don't want
<os_> ounis: we need it for study
<os_> not for replacing arabic
<ounis> os_ believe me you can't imagine how french is bad for technical studies
<os_> ounis: not for technical !
<Neo31> hhh i would agree with that too ounis
<ounis> you can find 99% of what you need in english but way much less in french
<Neo31> but it is still more accurate than english
<os_> it is general dictionary
 * os_ back 
<Neo31> arabic is the best anyway
 * os_ busy
<ounis> +1 Neo31
<ounis> we hope bringing back arabic as the universal language for science & culture
<ounis> but for the moment we can cope with what we have
<ounis> english is an option
<ounis> french isn't
<Neo31> loool ounis
<Neo31> bring heni nestanna :p
<ounis> ok you can laugh but I'm serious
<Neo31> do you even use an arabic UI ?
<Neo31> I guess it's an english ui
<ounis> yes I use an english UI
<Neo31> that's it :p
<ounis> I said for the moment we can do with what we have
<Neo31> plus we are not as productive as people writing in english
<ounis> which is english
<Neo31> don't speak about the few productive ones, just speak of numbers
<Neo31> ok
<ounis> french can't be a sustainable option
<ounis> I personally hope that every bit of french I was forced to learn in my childhood disappear from my mind
<os_> ounis: لا أريد وضع الفرنسية كلغة عامة
<os_> بل مشروعي لمساعدة دارسي الفرنسية في الأنظمة الحرة
<os_> أنا (سوري) أدرس الفرنسية 6 سنين في مرحلتي الثانوية والإعدادية
<ounis> من الممكن تشجيعهم على الإبتعاد عنها
<os_> المنظمة التي أريدها أن تستضيف القاموس عنده
<os_> المنظمة التي أريدها أن تستضيف القاموس عندها
<os_> هي عرب أيز
<os_> هي منظمة تعريب للأنظمة الحرة في الدرجة الأولى
<os_> لكن وضع قواميس لغات لا يتنافى مع التعريب
<os_> أو استخدام العربية
<os_> نحن ندرسها .. لا نعتنقها
<ounis> صحيح
<ounis> لكن ذلك لا يتماشى مع مشروع جعل الفرنسية لغة ميتة
<os_> ها !
<ounis> :)
<os_> ounis: هل تريد أن نبيد الرجال من أجل منع الزواج المثلي XD
<os_> مع الاحترام طبعا
<os_> ounis: ثم كيف نترجم برنامجا فرنسيا
<ounis> مزاجي لا يسمح للجدال
<os_> إذا لم نعلم الفرنسية .؟
<ounis> أعلمك فقط أنه لا يوجد محتوى فرنسي ينفع الإنسانية في شيئ
<os_> ounis: هذا قد يكون صحيحا
<ounis> عدا ما هو مترجم من لغة أخر
<os_> ounis: أنا مواطن سوري
<ounis> أخرى
<os_> أرغمت على دراسة الفرنسية 5 سنوات
<os_> ماذا تريد مني أن أفعل إن لم يكن لدي انترنت ؟
<ounis> نحن في تونس نعاني من نفس المشكلة
<ounis> و أنا مع الأسف أتقن الفرنسية
<os_> <os_> <ounis> و أنا مع الأسف أتقن الفرنسية
<os_> <ounis> و أنا مع الأسف أتقن الفرنسية
<ounis> لكن هذا لا يزيدني إلا إصرارا على فكرة إعانته على الإندثار
<Neo31> hhh
<os_> أظن أنك تكرهها بشدة
<ounis> أقول إعانة فهي في طو الإندثار بطبعها
<Neo31> يبطا فالهلطا ounis
<Neo31> fama lazmik tna7i france w quebec w belgique mel 5arita bach yetna7a el francais :p
<Neo31> <Neo31> يبطا فالبلطا ounis
<Neo31> <Neo31> يبطا فالهبطا ounis
<Neo31> damn
<ounis> على كل سنرى محللي علم الإجتماع ما سيكون رأيهم في الموضوع المسألة ليست ببساطة جغرافية
<Neo31> kifech mela ?
<ounis> عاود أقرى أش كتبت
<Neo31> 9rit 9rit
<Neo31> la 3alina
<os_> Neo31: القاموس الذي أعطيتني إياه عربي فرنسي
<ounis> exactly!
<os_> وليس فرنسي عربي
<Neo31> so what os_ ?
<os_> http://abloz.com/huzheng/stardict-dic/fr/
<Neo31> just reverse and sort :p
<os_> طيب
<Neo31> try to google a little bit more, there may be some more interesting stuff on internet (before you start translating)
<os_> Neo31: بحثت
<os_> لكن لم أجد
<os_> * os_ go for  a while
<Neo31> is it possible to look for a french to english + english to arabic then do some verification that every thing is well translated ?
<Neo31> just an idea (donno if it's a good idea or not)
<os_> Neo31: كنت أفكر في هذا
<os_> هكذا كنت أترجم للفرنسية في لينكس
<os_> لكن هذا عار ..
#ubuntu-tn 2012-10-25
<os_> السلام عليكم
<os_> Tux-Tn:
<os_> http://www.linuxac.org/forum/threads/60947-مشروع-قاموس-فرنسي-عربي
#ubuntu-tn 2012-10-27
<mezen> bonsoir à tous
<ounis> hey mezen
<mezen> salam ounis
<ounis> :)
<mezen> ça va ?
<ounis> 7amdoullah
<mezen> aya behi
<mezen> jarabt el version 12.10 ?
<ounis> yes I did
<mezen> mrigla ?
<ounis> some minor bugs
<ounis> but still suck like the few last versions
<mezen> et les améliorations ?
<ounis> IDK
<mezen> still sucks ? why ?
<ounis> It sucks since they moved from Gnome 2
<ounis> and it sucks more since it's became more and more dedicated for dumbs
<mezen> you speak about unity integration ?
<ounis> nah Gnome 3
<ounis> unity is a peice of shit
<mezen> loool
<mezen> :))
<ounis> check the ML logs
<mezen> i didnt understand either
<mezen> why they moved to unity
<ounis> I wrote a mail since the first integration of unity
<ounis> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/2011-December/011158.html
<mezen> i dont use unity, i'm stuck with gnome-panel even if it runs under gnome-3
<mezen> As part of my baby duck syndrome I hate GNOME 3 and Unity, I feel like
<mezen> being an idiot using such user interfaces.
<mezen> you are speaking about Gnome Shell right ?
<ounis> about both  Gnome 3 and unity
<mezen> ounis, Gnome 3 is not a desktop
<mezen> all of unity, gnome shell and gnome panel run on top of gnome 3
<ounis> ok I see, I was not aware of that
<ounis> so maybe I mean gnome shell
<ounis> gtg
<ounis> brb
<mezen> oki
<mezen> see u
#ubuntu-tn 2012-10-28
<aminosamigos> hello :)
<Tux-Tn> hello aminosamigos
<Neo31> ahla :)
<mezen> salam
#ubuntu-tn 2013-10-21
<SalahMessaoud> G.M
<ubuntiste-msakni> GM SalahMessaoud :)
<SalahMessaoud> ubuntiste-msakni, ca va ? thannit 3al 3allouch ? kammaltou
<ubuntiste-msakni> SalahMessaoud, LoooL.. Non mézilt :) Hani nikhdim :p
<ubuntiste-msakni> kawarizmi, ça va?
<ubuntiste-msakni> ichihi, wine 7ayik?? ça va?
<ichihi> ubuntiste-msakni, الحمد لله.. عدت إلى العمل في رد هات.
<ubuntiste-msakni> Congrats ichihi :)
<ichihi> ubuntiste-msakni, I had a couple of beautiful, but challenging experiences in Tunisia.  However, working for Red Hat is way more comfortable for me.
<ichihi> ubuntiste-msakni, I hope that we can find an arrangement to work from Tunis at some point.
<ubuntiste-msakni> I hope so ichihi :) I dream to work for one of the big GNU/Linux companies one day.. But I'll be not comfortable if I'll need to travel to an other country x) I love my village :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> nizarus, je viens de recevoir la confirmation de l'inscription :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> j'ai aussi reçu un mail de la part de la ML pour confirmer mon inscription x)
<nizarus> ubuntiste-msakni: c'est fait expré :)
<nizarus> chaque personne inscrite aura une confirmation pour s'inscrire sur la ML du SFD
<ubuntiste-msakni> (y)
<ubuntiste-msakni> Oups, mauvaise habitude de Skype et FB -_-
<ubuntiste-msakni> nizarus, combien de personnes sont inscrit?
<nizarus> 372
<nizarus> + 60 intervenants
<ubuntiste-msakni> nice..
<SalahMessaoud>  /msg NickServ identify Xissa1986/
<SalahMessaoud> ubuntulog, :(
<hich-em> SalahMessaoud,
<hich-em> SalahMessaoud,
<SalahMessaoud> ahl hich-em
#ubuntu-tn 2013-10-22
<alibhk> السلام عليكم
<alibhk> kawarizmi: salut
<alibhk> kawarizmi: vous utilisé Debian + LTSP ?
<alibhk> kawarizmi: Je suis un enseignant dans une ecole de Msaken et j'utilise Ubuntu LTSP
<alibhk> kawarizmi: voici mon email pour garder le contact et pour partager les experience ;)
<alibhk> kawarizmi: ali@iqra.tn
<kawarizmi> alibhk: وعليكم السلام
<kawarizmi> vous utilisé Debian + LTSP ?= non
<alibhk> kawarizmi: ah d'accord
<alibhk> kawarizmi: je pense que j'ai fait erreur  :)
<kawarizmi> merci le mien vous l'aurez dans un message privé
<alibhk> ya Anis :)
<alibhk> ok
<kawarizmi> ERREUR
<alibhk> :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> hey alibhk.. kawarizmi t'as pas dis que tu utilise Debian dans ton école??
<kawarizmi> pas de prob
<kawarizmi> si
<ubuntiste-msakni> Tu utilise des machine en stand alone?
<alibhk> ubuntiste-msakni: non
<alibhk> kawarizmi: il parait que c'est pas lui
<kawarizmi> mais connais pas LTSP
<alibhk> vous ensignant ?
<ubuntiste-msakni> kawarizmi, je sais pas pourquoi j'ai supposé que tu fait du LTSP avec x)
<alibhk> :D
<ubuntiste-msakni> Tu travail dans quel école kawarizmi?
<kawarizmi> une ecole primaire tunisienne
<kawarizmi> :D
<kawarizmi> c'est un chan pour de l'aide je crois
<kawarizmi> ;)
<ubuntiste-msakni> LoooL kawarizmi c'est comme si nous avons une seul ecole primaire en Tunisie x)
<alibhk> je pose la question à tout le monde; qui a utilisé LTSP ( Debian, Ubuntu ou autre ...)
<ubuntiste-msakni> kawarizmi, Mon pére est un directeur d'une école primaire tunisienne..
<alibhk> :D
<kawarizmi> alibhk: regarde ta boite de messagerie
<alibhk> kawarizmi: d'accord :)
<kawarizmi> SVP, laisse mon adresse privé
<ubuntiste-msakni> kawarizmi, anonymous :p
<kawarizmi> alibhk: LTPS ?
<kawarizmi> LTSP?
<alibhk> ok
<ubuntiste-msakni> kawarizmi, en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<alibhk> oui je veux dire LTSP
<kawarizmi> ubuntiste-msakni: pas exactement :D
<alibhk> d'accord
<kawarizmi> LTSP = Linux Terminal Server Project ?
<alibhk> le sujet de client légers et la solution LTSP était posé il y a  plus d'un an sur le mailing list d'Ubuntu-TN
<kawarizmi> ben des postes à utilisation standard chez moi
<kawarizmi> Le serveur, est une affaire de la direction regionale
<alibhk> LTSP : tu install un serveur TFTP, DHCP, sur un serveur; les clients (supportant PXE)démarrent à partir du Kernel envoyé par le serveur
<alibhk> SLIS
<alibhk> ?
<alibhk> :)
<kawarizmi> J'ai pas suivi...
<alibhk> Le serveur, est une affaire de la direction regionale : il utilise SLIS
<kawarizmi> non, des machines toutes en Debian
<alibhk> ?
<kawarizmi> le serveur, j'ai po le droit de le configurer
<alibhk> école primaire ou secondaire ?
<kawarizmi> primaire
<alibhk> d'accord
<alibhk> pour le droit, c'est une autre question
<kawarizmi> je peux le hacker, mais ce sera des casse-tetes pour rien
<alibhk> Pour LTSP : les applications lancés par les clients sont executé par le serveur: c'est pourquoi ont dit que les clients sont légers
<alibhk> normallement
<kawarizmi> Nous sommes en TUNISIE, hhhh
<alibhk> Moi aussi ;)
<kawarizmi> Il y a pas de vrais serveurs
<alibhk> ?
<kawarizmi> Se sont de simple machines
<kawarizmi> configurés comme serveurs
<alibhk> et alors ?
<alibhk> se sont des serveurs alors ?
<kawarizmi> Par ex, le serveur dans notre ecole roule avec du ram 128
<kawarizmi> sans carte graphique
<alibhk> il est utilsé comme proxy; donc il n'a pas besoin d'une carte graphique haute gamme :)
<kawarizmi> par contre on a doublé le ram dans les postes clients jusqu'a 1Go
<alibhk> vous etes connecté depuis l'ecole tawa ?
<kawarizmi> non, a ce moment je suis at home
<alibhk> je pense que 128Mo de Ram peux etre suffisante pour un serveur proxy
<alibhk> est ce que vous pouvez m'envoyé l'adresse IP de votre ecole par mail ?
<kawarizmi> en ecole vous savez peut etre qu'on a droit a 512kb de vitesse internet
<alibhk> ah bon
<alibhk> combien avez vous de postes dans votre labo
<kawarizmi> le serveur, s'il fait son travail; je ne lui demande pas plus :P
<alibhk> combien avez vous de postes dans votre labo
<alibhk> :)
<kawarizmi> il ne sert que pour le cache internet
<kawarizmi> 7+1
<kawarizmi> l'ip de l'ecole n'est pas fixe
<alibhk> ah d'accord
<alibhk> le 1 est le pc du prof ?
<kawarizmi> le 1 est le serveur
<alibhk> et vous n'avez pas de PC dédié pour vous ?
<kawarizmi> qui fait office de proxy internet
<kawarizmi> bah non
<kawarizmi> Il ne reste que 6 postes pour les eleves
<alibhk> vous ne pouvez pas faire 6+1 : 6 pour les eleves et 1 pour vous ?
<kawarizmi> J'ai viré windod a cause des virus: elles proviennent de tout genre de support amovible
<kawarizmi> mm depuis les CD officiels
<kawarizmi> Le savez-vous?
<kawarizmi> italc est mon ami
<alibhk> je travail avec mes eleves sur Ubuntu en mode LTSP depuis 2 année déja
<alibhk> italc = Netsupport
<kawarizmi> Quel benefice pour LTSP?
<kawarizmi> je veux dire au lieu et la place de postes ubuntu directement
<alibhk> je pense que la solution LTSP va vous facilité la tache d'entretien et de maintenace du Labo. puisque vous n'aurez besoin de surveiller que le serveur
<kawarizmi> stand alone
<alibhk> chaque eleve sera identifier par un compte; et tous les traveaux seront enregistrer sur le serveur
<alibhk> et pas sur les clients
<kawarizmi> et les autres postes? il contiennet quoi comme OS?
<alibhk> RIEN ;)
<kawarizmi> aha!!!
<alibhk> vous pouvez omettre leurs HD
<kawarizmi> Je dois m'informer sur ça!!
<ubuntiste-msakni> kawarizmi, ti haya courage w ija m3éna SFD
<alibhk> on peux se revoir le 27 prochain; il y a un atelier sur les clients légers
<ubuntiste-msakni> b3ida 3lik monastir za3ma!!
<kawarizmi> Merci pour l'invite mais c'est un peu loin
<ubuntiste-msakni> kawarizmi, ti des éléves de gafsa w de tunis mich yjiw w inti léli??!!
<alibhk> inti win ti5dim
<kawarizmi> fi tunisie loool
<alibhk> hahahah
<ubuntiste-msakni> kawarizmi, m7assasni illi inti tikhdim fi lambadouza
<ubuntiste-msakni> -_-
<alibhk> hahaha
<kawarizmi> lambadouza est plus proche de monastir que mon lieu de residence :D
<kawarizmi> :)
<alibhk> haya je vous laisse :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> Normal y aura des personne jéyine min Bizete ija m3éhom :p
<kawarizmi> mehbé bik
<ubuntiste-msakni> Bizerte
<alibhk> nitcharfou
<alibhk> هيا السلام عليكم
<ubuntiste-msakni> salam alibhk n'oublie pas de revérifie le planing avec lunapersa stp :)
<kawarizmi> وعليكم السلام
<ubuntiste-msakni> oups fssa3 x)
#ubuntu-tn 2013-10-23
<alibhk> bonjour tout le monde
<alibhk> السلام عليكم
#ubuntu-tn 2013-10-24
<Neo31> c bon hich-em
<Neo31> #cllfsm registered successfully ;)
<Neo31> you can join back
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche_anis, GM
<elacheche_anis> gm SalahMessaoud :)
<MWHR> ahla Anis
<MWHR> Ahla Kawarizmi
<kawarizmi> MWHR: salam
<MWHR> Labes :)
<kawarizmi> HS: je suis en train de suivre l'actu politique tn
<kawarizmi> une grande manif av habib bourguiba mnt
<MWHR> ...
<kawarizmi> Il est temps de lancer un troll
<kawarizmi> تهاني لنزار على اصدار كتابه
<kawarizmi> عفوا لعبد المنعم على اصدار كتابه
<kawarizmi> http://www.packtpub.com/authors/profiles/abdelmonam-kouka
#ubuntu-tn 2013-10-25
<Chaasof> between, pourquoi مرحبـا بكـم علـى قناة الفريـق الرسمـي التونسـي ? c'est l'equipe nationale ? :D
<Chaasof> je pense ajouter le mot ubuntu sera plus mieux :)
<elacheche_anis> LoooL Chaasof, t'es connecté à #ubuntu-tn alors je pense pas que tu peux confondre entre l'équipe national du foot et l'équipe national de ubuntu :p
<Chaasof> :D
<Chaasof> jk
<Chaasof> elacheche_anis: dans la page wiki objectif : des Classrooms sur salon IRC # ubuntu-classroom-tn, si tu colle # avec le nom du channel ? :)
<elacheche_anis> done :D thx Chaasof :)
<Chaasof> elacheche_anis:  ;)
<Chaasof> elacheche_anis: autre proposition : si tu associe a ça un url genre : http://freenode.net/#ubuntu-classroom-tn
<Chaasof> pour que le diriger directement les visiteur a leurs client irc ou le site webchat de freenode
<elacheche_anis> Je note ça Chaasof :p chui au travail maintenant :p Merci :D :D
<Chaasof> elacheche_anis: je continue la lecture du wiki ;) je te passe mes propositions s'il y en a ;)
<Chaasof> mais vraimeent chapeau-bas pour ça !!
<elacheche_anis> Merci Chaasof c'est gentil de ta part :D :D
<Chaasof> hope un jour mozilla tunisia aura ça documentation pour profiter des exeperiences des deux ;)
<Chaasof> bonne journée elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> Inchallah Chaasof :) Sinon je reste connecté sur irc pendant toute la journée :D être au travail n'empeche pas ça :D
<SalahMessaoud> slm
<r3zguin0> Drupalizer, w3slm
#ubuntu-tn 2013-10-26
<SalahMessaoud> slm ^^
<elacheche_anis> salam SalahMessaoud :)
<elacheche_anis> Tu seras seul ou willie sera avec toi??
<SalahMessaoud> seuuuuuuuuuuul :D
<kawarizmi> SalahMessaoud: سلام
<kawarizmi> يعدون ليوم غد
<elacheche_anis> :) kawarizmi h-11
<kawarizmi> elacheche_anis: لا أستطيع أنا بعيد
<kawarizmi> الا اذا كان بامكاني متابعتكم عبر النت
<kawarizmi> أتمنى لكم التوفيق من كل قلبي
<elacheche_anis> شكرا kawarizmi
<elacheche_anis> We'll try to have video streaming :/
<kawarizmi> ضعوا الرابط هنا
<elacheche_anis> inchallah, s'il y aura du streaming je passerai le lien ici :)
<SalahMessaoud> re
<SalahMessaoud> kawarizmi dsl maritech message mte3ek ^^
<kawarizmi> SalahMessaoud: :p
<Neo31> Drupalizer,
<Neo31> bsr
<Neo31> jey wa7di ghodwa wala m3a chkoun ?
<Neo31> transport ?
<Neo31> salam kawarizmi
<kawarizmi> Neo31: salam
<Drupalizer> Neo31 wa7di louage
<Neo31> chouf sabri jey wa7dou aussi Drupalizer
<Neo31> ama je c pa il vien par louage ou train
<Drupalizer> chkoun sabri ?
<Neo31> sabri_icone
<Neo31> ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> where r u from kawarizmi ?
<kawarizmi> from tunisia
<kawarizmi> افضل استخدام العربية
<Neo31> where exactly?
<Neo31> <kawarizmi> elacheche_anis: لا أستطيع أنا بعيد
<Neo31> mouch mochkel kawarizmi
<Neo31> ;)
<kawarizmi> بالتوفيق لكم جميعا
<Neo31> arabic/french/english are allowed on the channel
<Neo31> شكرا
<kawarizmi> هذا كثير :P
<Neo31> barcha loughat to9sod ?
<kawarizmi> ايه وزيدهم اللغة العامية
<Neo31> hhh
<kawarizmi> w lghat sms
<Neo31> Tunisians ;)
<kawarizmi> لا يفيد في جلب المزيد من المعجبين بالغرفة
<Neo31> i can speak straight English or تونسي
<Neo31> how is that ?
<kawarizmi> لا استطيع متابعتك بالانقليزية.. انا اقرأها فقط
<kawarizmi> اردت أن أقول أن عدد زوار القناة قليل لا يتجاوز العشرة
<kawarizmi> فتنوع اللغات لم يفد في جلب المزيد
<kawarizmi> Neo31: tu vas participer au sfs
<kawarizmi> ?
<Neo31> sfd oui :)
<Neo31> kawarizmi, tnajam ta7ki 3arbi elmouhim tifhimni kif niktib
<Neo31> :)
<kawarizmi> sfd oui ;p
<kawarizmi> :p
<kawarizmi> ton programme c'est quoi?
<Neo31> concernant el loughat, mouch 9illit el loughat eli y5aliw ennass tji lel channel
<Neo31> bel 3akss channel mawjoud lel ness elkoll
<Neo31> twenssa wala mouch twenssa zeda :)
<Neo31> inchalah workshop ubuntu touch ;)
<kawarizmi> sur tablet?
<Neo31> developpement ubuntu touch
<Neo31> sur pc
<kawarizmi> ah abus de langage!!
<kawarizmi> j'ai cru qu'il s'agit de tablet pc
<kawarizmi> de toute façon bonne chance pour tous
<Neo31> oui ubuntu touch ca marche sur phone/tablet/pc/tv ;)
<Neo31> on peut faire le developpement sur PC ou sur ubuntu touch lui meme (mais cette derniere option je ne suis pas sur si c'est pret encore)
<kawarizmi> donc tu vas travailler sur machine virtuelle genre android-x86...?
<Neo31> je v travailler sur Ubuntu et faire l'execution directement sur ubuntu desktop. l'objectif est de faire un atelier de developpement ubuntu touch
<kawarizmi> il y aura une revolution dans les systemes pour smartphone si des fabrcants le prendront en charge
<Neo31> apres faire le paquetage de l'application pour ubuntu touch sur phone/tablet c un autre sujet ;)
<Neo31> oui c'est l'objectif de ubuntu touch, il y a deja des constructeurs qui commencent a supporter l'idee ;)
<Neo31> et sans oublier que ubuntu touch a battu tout les records du crowd founding avec la compain EDGE xD
 * Neo31 has to go, sweet dreams everybody
<kawarizmi> car, je n'arrive pas à digerer le fait de developper un os en java
<Neo31> talk to you soon kawarizmi
<kawarizmi> au revoir et bonne chance
<Neo31> see you tomorrow Drupalizer
#ubuntu-tn 2013-10-27
<Fanen> bsr
<crack3r> bonsoir Fanen
<elacheche_anis> Bonsoir tlm :) :D :D
<crack3r> bonsoir anis
<elacheche_anis> crack3r, t'as raté le SFD :/
<crack3r> ça se passe bien à Mestir? :)
<elacheche_anis> Très très bien :) :) n'est ce pas Tux-Tn ?
<elacheche_anis> Drupalizer, ?
<Drupalizer> elacheche_anis bsr ^^
<elacheche_anis> hello :) :) :D ech 9awlik fil SFD :)
<Drupalizer> elacheche_anis jaw ^^ n3awdou wa7ed a5er demain ?
<Drupalizer> :D
<elacheche_anis> loool :) :) :D
<crack3r> lol
<Drupalizer> elacheche_anis het ton num ^^
<r3zguin0> hello people
<r3zguin0> mél9itich féch nji :p
<r3zguin0> winféd mil car distance twila :v
<r3zguin0> SFD jéy nchlh fi dar crack3r fil sta7
#ubuntu-tn 2014-10-20
<elacheche> Hey guys :)
<elacheche> new guys here! kali_ r001_ :)
#ubuntu-tn 2014-10-22
<sorakun> hello ubuntus
#ubuntu-tn 2014-10-23
<Neo31> hello world!
<elacheche> Hey Neo31
<Neo31> sidkizz, u here !
<Neo31> yo elacheche ca va ?
<Neo31> what's up?
<elacheche> Neo31, am ok :)
<Neo31> good elacheche
<Neo31> sup elacheche ?
<SalahMessaoud> !kick Neo31
<Neo31> !kickass SalahMessaoud
<SalahMessaoud> Yep I do kick ass
<SalahMessaoud> :)
<elacheche> working -_- :D
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud, hello :) sidkizz :)
<SalahMessaoud> Yoo elacheche
 * Neo31 is kicking SalahMessaoud @ work!!
<Neo31> sidkizz, twakkal ma yjewebch mel 3chia elacheche
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche, aka Neo ma3adech ytawel ataw tesma3 bih
<Neo31> elacheche, ubuntulog ich'hdou 3lih
<SalahMessaoud> hhhhhhhhhhhh
<SalahMessaoud> LOG
<elacheche> x)
#ubuntu-tn 2014-10-24
<Neo31> ahla Na3iL
<Neo31> ca va ?
<Neo31> slimtn, gn lol
<slimtn> wa3
<slimtn> e7kili koi 2 9 fel 14.10 :v
<Neo31> wa9ayat noum
<Neo31> google is ur friend
<elacheche> GM golks! :)
<elacheche> folks*****
<elacheche> GM folks! :)
<nizarus> ahla elacheche
<Neo31> hello irc!
<Dro__> bsr elacheche_anis
#ubuntu-tn 2014-10-25
<elacheche_anis> GGM, Happy New YEAR :D
<Neo31> ahla Na3iL
#ubuntu-tn 2015-10-19
<elacheche> Morning LoCo
<Dro__> o/
<elacheche> Hey Dro__ :) winik emiss -_-
<elacheche> chaker & I was looking for you @ISetSo :/ crack3r_ too didn't show up :/
<Dro__> elacheche, haha j'ai pas pu venir wlh
<Dro__> kont nawi nji mais ...
<Dro__> 9omt à 10H :$
<elacheche> -_- Next time 7atta kif t9oum à 13h ija... A7na inhar kémil méddine wjouhna ghadi
<Dro> elacheche, normal tawa na3mlou 9a3da !
<Dro> sinon chaker  jé wa7dou wella jeb m3ah el ChanServ  ? :D
<elacheche> loool.. as2lou kif yfi9 :p
<Dro> 90 heures idle !! :o
<elacheche> hhhhhhhhhh
 * elacheche need gto eat.. BRB
<Dro> sa77a ! :)
 * elacheche is back
<elacheche> Helmoony, jit SFD??
<Helmoony> elacheche, ena fi canada
<elacheche> AndroUser, you can use "/nick Daddou" :p it's better than that name :p It's better to register a nickname too so you can ask for a cloak to hide your IP :p ;)
<elacheche> Ah Helmoony ! Next time méla :p :)
<Helmoony> elacheche, famma des resultats walla ds initiatives 5irjou min forum ?
<elacheche> Tu parle du SFD?
<Helmoony> oui
<Helmoony> walla c'Est seulement des presentations
<Helmoony> elacheche,
<elacheche> Helmoony, y avait des présentations, + une présentation de 3 projets libres fait par des étudiants.. Sinon y avait plusiuerus stands pour des clubs qui ont fait plusiuers projets autour du libre :)
<Helmoony> elacheche, wikipedia ?
<elacheche> ce qui remarquable c'est que y avait 30 stands de clubs et communautés.. Et plus que 600 personnes inscrit dans l'event.. Ce qui montre que les jeunes sont de plus en plus interesse rdu libre.. Et y avait plusiuers enfants parmi les participants..
<elacheche> Wikimedia tunisie ont eu un stand, y avait habib + 2 autres là bas
<chaker> o/
<chaker> Dro : ChanServ b9a ra9d zada :p, 7a9ak rak jit :p
<elacheche> :D
<chaker> elacheche: Achenya hal 7kaya mta3 M
<chaker> Canonical?
<elacheche> ti dima tatla3 li7kéya héki.. haka houwa business :D
<chaker> Inchalah mafamch minha snn tharba 5ayba lel community Ubuntu!
<elacheche> De ma part I don't care :) Canonical c'est pas Ubuntu.. Ubuntu c'est pas canonical :) Plusiuers distro mchéw 3la rwa7hom depuis longtemps malgrès kénou leaders fi wa9t mil aw9at.. C'est la vie :) il mouhim communauté to93od :) :D
 * elacheche GTG home
<hamma> Wanted to thank you guys and give you some credits for the effort you are making in order to spread Ubuntu, spread the freedom ! and thanks to CLibre & all the communities/organizations/Clubs/LoCo's ... You can join TGLUG on our IRC channel #TGLUG .. we welcome your ideas & feedback, we want you to be a part of the cause ! Thank you
<E_daddou> I changed it :p still getting use to the app.
<crack3r_> sorry elacheche I couldn't make it ;_;
<elacheche_anis> o/
<elacheche_anis> nizarus: la miroire de l'ATI était stable pour plusiuers jours maintenant, j'ai remaqué des retard de 6h max pour quelques jours, sinon elle est presque toujours up to date.. J'ouvre le lien au min 2 fois par jour pour regarder ça ..
<nizarus> elacheche_anis, oui je confirme que c'est ok puisque je fais la dist-upgrade de mes PC sous willy plusieurs fois par jours ;p
<nizarus> une seule fois il y a eu une erreur de MD5SUM
<nizarus> sinon tout est ok
<nizarus> le retard de 6h est normal car il faut faire un update de miroir chaque 6h :)
<elacheche_anis> le retard de 6h peut causer le problem de MD5, car si le package demande une nouvelle dépondance et qu'il trouve un ancien deb sur le depots il va pas accepter car il verifie probablemnt les md5 des debs..
<nizarus> ce cas est impossible d'après les fonctionnement de sync des miroir
<elacheche_anis> OK then..
<elacheche_anis> nizarus: chaker crack3r regardez ça → https://slimbook.es/en/caracteristics
<crack3r> elacheche_anis: ce n'est pas un thinkpad, du coup ça ne m'impressionne pas :P
<elacheche_anis> Ah!!! Mé tdhakarnich bil les thinkpads :'(
#ubuntu-tn 2015-10-20
<elacheche> o/
<chokri> Chikore
<Chikore> elacheche, Hi
<elacheche> o/ Chikore
<Na3iL> 0/
<elacheche> Yo bro!
<elacheche> :)
<Na3iL> hey elacheche :D
<Na3iL> hows you?
<elacheche> +-.. hmd :)
<Na3iL> BTW, sorry rawa7t békri x)
<Na3iL> lazémni nrawa7 m3a car ISETch sinn nab9a fam
<elacheche> no problem
<elacheche> Thx for helping
<Na3iL> it is nothing :)
<elacheche> For me & the community It's a big thing :) that's how community should work & GTD ;)
<Na3iL> :D thanks bro
<elacheche> o/ Na3iL AhM
<elacheche> nizarus, o/
<nizarus> ahla elacheche
<Na3iL> hey elacheche nizarus
<Na3iL> hey AhM
<elacheche> ça va? quoi de neuf?
<AhM> hey Na3il
<Na3iL> hows you AhM :)
<AhM> pretty gd n u !
<Na3iL> good as well
<elacheche_anis> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2015-10-21
<hamma> Hello
<d4rk-5c0rp> hamma: hi
<hamma> I want to ask a question, can someone launch a club of ubuntu-tn in the school ?
#ubuntu-tn 2015-10-23
<elacheche> nizarus, https://twitter.com/elacheche/status/657284686847332352
<nizarus> ah finalement il a publié ça :)
<elacheche> Si on a pas demandé ça on l'aura jamais..
<nizarus> ça fait des jours que je demande ça à Zied et des années à Moez :/
<elacheche> x)
<Dro> bsr
#ubuntu-tn 2015-10-24
<djo_> salut
<djo_> anyone...???
<BoFFire_> Bonjour chers amis ubunteros tunisiens. We need a working public proxy to pass through from algeria
<BoFFire_> La connexion est catastrophique ici dans le DZ.
<nofood> hello :D
<hamma> Hello
<elacheche> Hey hamma faggousa
<elacheche> Yo Na3iL !
<hamma> I prefer a carrot
<hamma> Hello Faggousa
<elacheche> behave hamma.. let's see what is it about :)
<hamma> alright, so Anis, I submitted a request to join ubuntu-tn on launchpad
<hamma> not yet answered
<elacheche> hamma: what's your LP nickname?
<hamma> hamma
<hamma> :p
<hamma> Mohamed Armaoui
<elacheche> Let me check
<hamma> béhi
<elacheche> My bad hamma, I thought that the email I got is about the Ubuntu Membership group, so I marked it as read without reading it..
<elacheche> I get too many notifications from LP..
<elacheche> Sorry hamma
<hamma> same here
<hamma> no need to apologize
<hamma> drop that protocol stuff
<elacheche> It's not a "protocol" it's something that anyone should do when he do something wrong :)
<hamma> You didn't do something wrong, well, not practically  :p so ... what's new ?
<faggousa> Looking for the best way to set up a free proxy
<crack3r> lol faggousa, drole comme pseudo :)
<faggousa> Yes thx
#ubuntu-tn 2015-10-25
<cuoreDi> Hello
<elacheche> o/
<Na3iL> Yo elacheche
<elacheche> wassup Na3iL
<Na3iL> fine thanks what about you?
<crack3r> elacheche: un bon wm que tu recommandes apart awesome ?
<elacheche> crack3r: https://i3wm.org/ → J'ai pas utilisé, mais j'ai aimé ce que j'ai vu sur reddit → screens + confgi files
<elacheche> crack3r: http://xmonad.org/ aussi.. Mais il utilise trop d'espace disque ~_~
<elacheche> Am ok Na3iL :)
<crack3r> celui là je le compile déjà :P
<elacheche> i3wm
<elacheche> ?
<crack3r> oui
<elacheche> Nice :)
#ubuntu-tn 2016-10-24
<praisethemoon> guess who forgot to join #ubuntu-tn today
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> You should autojoin praisethemoon :)
<praisethemoon> I did, i actually forgot to start hexchat xd
<praisethemoon> elacheche, so how are you today?
<elacheche> use autostart :)
<elacheche> I'm good thanks :)
<praisethemoon> alright xD
<praisethemoon> so
<praisethemoon> about the project i told you about last time
<praisethemoon> I think i'm gonna go for it
<elacheche> Go go go :)
<praisethemoon> wont that bring me trouble
<praisethemoon> with my boss maybe? xD
<elacheche> http://tombh.co.uk/when-your-screen-breaks-in-the-himalayas
<Naeil> o/
<praisethemoon> Hello o/
<elacheche> o/
<praisethemoon> elacheche, hey!
<praisethemoon> I want to show you a screenshot of what I'm doing :D
<praisethemoon> is there any tunisian image upload service? :3
<elacheche> praisethemoon: http://images.tn/
<elacheche> :D
<praisethemoon> elacheche, yay :D
<praisethemoon> would love if it had the option to paste from clipboard :3
<praisethemoon> Leaked php code detected after uploading XD
<praisethemoon> elacheche, this is what i'm working on http://www.images.tn/upload/original/1477338042.png
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, HEY!
#ubuntu-tn 2016-10-25
<praisethemoon> good day everyone!
<elacheche> o/
<elacheche> Cool praisethemoon :)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, was that about the screenshot of yesterday? :D
<elacheche> yeah
<praisethemoon> elacheche, it's just some design :3 I improved it after xD
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> At least you're starting something
<praisethemoon> yeah xD
<praisethemoon> so how are you today?
<elacheche> tired.. probably sick x)
<praisethemoon> oh ... :(
<praisethemoon> cold?
<elacheche> probably x)
<pavlushka> YES praisethemoon !
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, yes what? xD
<pavlushka> you pinged me, but I was somewhere else for a day, now back and noticed the ping :)
<praisethemoon> remind me of what I said XD
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, i recall it was yesterday night ( in my timezone :3 )
<elacheche> "20:28:56 praisethemoon | pavlushka, HEY!"
<praisethemoon> xDDD
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, HEY!
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: yes, I brought a cat, was attending her
<pavlushka> from streets :p
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: what? you dont like cats?
<pavlushka> Hey elacheche , how are you?
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, i adore cats :))
<praisethemoon> <3
<elacheche> Hey pavlushka :) Good :)
<pavlushka> yes elacheche , me great, with a frog (in hibernation) and a cat now , :)
<pavlushka> Hey Naeil o/
<elacheche> cool x)
<pavlushka> elacheche: you were feeling sick, how is it now?
<praisethemoon> a frog?
<praisethemoon> froggen?
<praisethemoon> name it froggen
<praisethemoon> plz
<praisethemoon> XDD
<Naeil> o/
 * pavlushka curious about the name froggen
<pavlushka> Naeil: Hey, how are you?
<Naeil> Hello pavlushka tired :/ what about you?
<pavlushka> Naeil: me too, just back from almost a 100 Kilos trip :)
<pavlushka> with the cat
<Naeil> aww a cat!! :D
<Naeil> praisethemoon, lua ninja guy :D how are you
<Naeil> elacheche, do you know that the ML of awesome wm is going to be shutdown :( I think people is forgetting about the old tools :(
<praisethemoon> Naeil, o/
<praisethemoon> the ninja is making a lua based web application \o/
<Naeil> \o/
<Naeil> make sure you post it in github :D
<praisethemoon> ofcourse :D
<praisethemoon> unless facebook or microsoft buys it
<praisethemoon> MUAHAHAHAHA
<praisethemoon> (brb)
<elacheche> sorry pavlushka I was afk
<elacheche> praisethemoon:
<elacheche> ping
<pavlushka> elacheche: np, :)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, hey :D
<pavlushka> elacheche: looks like who set the topic is more than the topic Topic for #ubuntu-tn set by elacheche_anis!~elacheche@ubuntu/member/elacheche-anis
<pavlushka> :p
<elacheche> praisethemoon: Saw this 16:01:57         Naeil | elacheche, do you know that the ML of awesome wm is going to be shutdown :( I think people is forgetting about the old tools :(                                                                                                          │
<elacheche> lool pavlushka :D
<elacheche> praisethemoon: you should contribute to that project dude! it's lua based! And it's really awesome (like they call it)
<elacheche> You should try it
<elacheche> awesome wm (Lua, GPL2), i3wm (C,BSD3), qtile(py,MIT)
<elacheche> I tried qile once, was buggy :/
<praisethemoon> well gpl is a bad license :(
<elacheche> Somehow, people use it x)
<elacheche> Why is that! :p
<praisethemoon> well, i dislike gpl licenses ^^
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> What distro is that?
<elacheche> praisethemoon: Ubuntu?
<elacheche> What DE?
<praisethemoon> yeah, unity
<praisethemoon> elacheche, http://imgur.com/a/cl3vt
<elacheche> I hate unity
<elacheche> Nice screen :D
<elacheche> praisethemoon, pavlushka you can find good DE hacks in here :) https://www.reddit.com/r/unixporn/
<elacheche> praisethemoon: you should try AWESOME WM :)
<elacheche> And I should go home..
<elacheche> See you later
<pavlushka> see ya elacheche , thanks
<praisethemoon> awesome link :D
<elacheche> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2016-10-26
<praisethemoon> good morning o/
<elacheche> Morning
<praisethemoon> elacheche, guten tag!
<elacheche> Guten Morgin praisethemoon, Wie geht's?
<elacheche> Bonjour nizarus :)
<praisethemoon> ich bin but, und Du?
<praisethemoon> qsdqsdqsd
<praisethemoon> i messed up :'(
<praisethemoon> that's what happens when you stay late at night coding and you have work the day after :(
<nizarus> salam elacheche & all
<pavlushka>  praisethemoon missing something?
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, yeah
<praisethemoon> some sleep
<praisethemoon> :(
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: and probably the cloak too
<pavlushka> Hello nizarus :)
<praisethemoon> oh xD
<pavlushka> XD
<praisethemoon> that was the consequence of the main thing i was missing (sleep)
<praisethemoon> life can be complicated sometimes ..
<pavlushka> since when coz I am noticing that for few days
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: you can use SASL option in your client for networks :)
<pavlushka> so that you dont have to do it everytime manually :)
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: now I am feeling sleepy, lets see who's first!
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, what time is there?
 * pavlushka on a siesta 
<pavlushka> 4.28 PM
<praisethemoon> :'(
<praisethemoon> omg
<praisethemoon> 11am here
<praisethemoon> :'(
<praisethemoon> wanna swap counties?
<pavlushka> lol
<praisethemoon> ichihi, hello :)
<ichihi> praisethemoon, Salam
<praisethemoon> ichihi, how are you today?
<ichihi> praisethemoon, al-hamdu lillah, doing well.
<praisethemoon> good to hear that
<elacheche> pavlushka: http://www.linuxhints.co.uk/
<pavlushka> wow, thank you elacheche :)
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> nizarus: https://stallman.org/stallman-computing.html#
<elacheche> "I often connect in a person's home. The person of course knows who I am, but that does not bother me. What I would object to is putting my identity in a database that can be searched. I prevent that by changing my mac address at each location." #rms x)
<nizarus> il est "particulier" ce rms
<elacheche> :D x) I loved that article :D
<praisethemoon> hello o/
#ubuntu-tn 2016-10-27
<pavlushka> o/ Naeil
<Naeil> \o pavlushka how are you
<pavlushka> me fine, now I am pavlushka with the cat, and you?
<Naeil> haha, am fine too ty :D
<elacheche> Morning folks :)
<Naeil> o/ elacheche :D
<elacheche> Naeil: Why you'e not on D* x)
<pavlushka> Morning elacheche :)
<Naeil> I didn't get what u mean elacheche :p
<elacheche> Naeil: https://diasp.org/i/3598faf4d636
<Naeil> aw, I like it :D
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> pavlushka: you can join as well :) if you like to :)
<pavlushka> elacheche: thanks, I'll give it a try :)
<elacheche> Morning SalahMessaoud :)
<elacheche> https://twitter.com/itsfoss/status/791335040902959104
<praisethemoon> guess who had so much work that he forgot to start hexchat today ..
<elacheche> hahah :D
<elacheche> praisethemoon: I may have a little disturbing news x)
<praisethemoon> tell me
<praisethemoon> elacheche, hit me :3
<elacheche> The project you talked about, it's a little bit like this one ( http://open-paas.org/ ) isn't it!
<elacheche> :D
<praisethemoon> alright
<praisethemoon> that was a strong punch
<praisethemoon> xD
<elacheche> :D x) Did you checked it
<elacheche> ?
<praisethemoon> I am!
<elacheche> Actually, Naeil works for the company who founded that project x)
<praisethemoon> oh :D
<praisethemoon> that wont stop me though
<praisethemoon> I AM ROCK
<praisethemoon> no jk i'm praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> :3
<elacheche> x)
<Naeil> o/
<elacheche> BTW, my company created a such product back to 2012/13 too.. But the project is dead now (I think)
<pavlushka> o/
<praisethemoon> o/
<praisethemoon> elacheche, why is that?
<elacheche> Just business.. Our company focus on something else now (I think)
<Naeil> \o/ I am almost finishing my 1st patch to the Linux kernel :D
<praisethemoon> oh I see
<praisethemoon> to put it simply
<praisethemoon> project didnt bring enough money xD
<elacheche> Naeil: WooW! I was trying to pass eudyptula-challenge.org for months, and you're already preparing a patch x) TEACH ME x)
<elacheche> praisethemoon: Honestly no idea.. It was none of my business, so I didn't ask..
<Naeil> hahaha elacheche :D I am very good with C btw so I found myself very comfortable and I was for a long period following the LFS project
<elacheche> Great! :)
<elacheche> Send me log link when you send it :D I'm interested to read it
<Naeil> Sure :D
<elacheche> thx
<Naeil> yw, take a look about that issue xD https://github.com/torvalds/linux/pull/335#issuecomment-256643802
<praisethemoon> OH MY GOD
<praisethemoon> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<praisethemoon> but i feel he's trolling xD
<elacheche> x)
<Naeil> I liked the comments there :D
<Naeil> btw, elacheche you didn't tried to configure mutt to work with @ubuntu.com?
<elacheche> I did.. And it works well.. My wedding inviation that you got was scripted using mutt and my ubuntu @
<elacheche> I can share my config if you like, but I got it from the Kernel documentation
<elacheche> https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/email-clients.txt
<Naeil> aw, that's good I was asking to see if anyone tried it and it works
<Naeil> So, I will do it, ty :D
<elacheche> Naeil: You told me that wesome wm ml will be shutdown? Why!
<Naeil> https://github.com/awesomeWM/awesome-www/issues/8
<elacheche> Oh! Not a really big deal..
<Naeil> yep, especially the ML of AwesomWM is already dead, no mails no newcomers
<elacheche> yep
<elacheche> praisethemoon: you're a lua ninja and a webDev (so you have some good design taste) you should create awesome wm themes :D I'll be happy to try them :p
<praisethemoon> uhhhm but aint the project dying?
<elacheche> The only themes package I know is → https://github.com/copycat-killer/awesome-copycats
<Naeil> no, not the project! only the ML :D
<elacheche> praisethemoon: nope it's not :p
<elacheche> Only the ML will be dead x)
<elacheche> The project migrated to Github so everything wil be hosted from there
<praisethemoon> alright :3
<praisethemoon> i'll be sure to give it a try ;)
<elacheche> :)
<Naeil> elacheche, can you share with me your config
<Naeil> of mutt
<elacheche> OK, let me just hack it :D
<Naeil> Alright :D
<elacheche> I hope I didn't miss anything there x)
<elacheche> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23388786/
<elacheche> Naeil: Just change nickname by your gmail handler, and pass by your APP pass (not GMAIL one)
<Naeil> okay, ty so much :D
<pavlushka> guys, can any of you send me a test mail from @ubuntu.com to my pavelsayekat@ubuntu.com, having issues.
<elacheche> what kind of issue pavlushka I maybe can help
<pavlushka> I cant send from my @ubuntu.com alias from gmail now
<pavlushka> google says it has blocked a suspicious login from smtp.gmail.com, how funny.
<pavlushka> they blocked their own ip
<Naeil> What app u are using it to send mails from @ubuntu pavlushka ?
<pavlushka> from google webmail using QupZilla browser, its light but has support issues.
<pavlushka> thanks elacheche , be back after a reboot, the system is a little laggy.
#ubuntu-tn 2016-10-28
<pavlushka> o/
<praisethemoon> good day
<Naeil> morning praisethemoon :D
<praisethemoon> Naeil, o/ good day
<praisethemoon> how is it going?
<Naeil> as usual fine, ty :D
<Naeil> what about you?
<praisethemoon> i'm good as well :D
<praisethemoon> it's weekend so ...
<praisethemoon> Youppiii
<pavlushka> o/ all
<praisetheSun> o/
<pavlushka> whoa, that nick is registered, praisethemoon, was that you?
<pavlushka> Hey Naeil :)
<Naeil> o/ pavlushka
<Naeil> how are you
<pavlushka> Naeil: I am good, here Its weekend too, so I am going with praisethemoon :p
<Naeil> hahaha :D
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, o/
<praisethemoon> no it's not me xD
<praisethemoon> but good one
<praisethemoon> at least you tried xDD
<praisethemoon_> praisethemoon, get out!
<praisethemoon_> I want to login >.<
<praisethemoon_> Grrrr ..
 * praisethemoon_ slaps praisethemoon 
<praisethemoon_> haha he left, now i'm gonna take his SOUL
<praisethemoon> MUWAHAHAHAHA
<Naeil> hahahahahhaahahah praisethemoon xD
 * praisethemoon is EVIL
#ubuntu-tn 2016-10-29
<yurilz> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2016-10-30
<elacheche> Yo yurilz :)
#ubuntu-tn 2017-10-23
<praisethemoon> Good day
<elacheche> o/ praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> How is it going elacheche
<davlefou> Bonjour, pas d'eau!!!
<praisethemoon> Bonjour davlefou
#ubuntu-tn 2017-10-24
<AkiraTreize> Bonjour
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<Chikore> Bonjour
<praisethemoon> Good day!
<Dro> Hello
<praisethemoon> Dro, yo!
<Dro> yo praise!
<nzoueidi> wow a lot of peeps here!
<nzoueidi> \o/
<nizarus> oui il y a des revenants aussi :-)
<elacheche> o/
<pavlushka> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2017-10-25
<elacheche> Morning flks!
<elacheche> folks*
<elacheche> AkiraTreize1: Happy to see you here again :D
<elacheche> Salut davlefou !
<AkiraTreize1> thanks elacheche
<davlefou> Bonjour les gars!!!
<nzoueidi> Bonjour a tous :)
<davlefou> nzoueidi, bonjour!
<nzoueidi> Bonjour davlefou comment vas-tu?
<davlefou> Je vais bien!!!
<davlefou> Je suis sur le départ! Je vais voir pour mon ticket de bateau!
<davlefou> J'ai des pi3 a vendre qui des gens son intérêssé!
<davlefou> nzoueidi, et toi, comment va tu?
<nzoueidi> Super, je suis tres bien :D Bon voyage
<davlefou> Je vais essayer d'aller au weekend de Sousse, mais rien de garanti!
<elacheche> davlefou: Vacance?
<davlefou> Réinstallation en France!
<davlefou> Et je veux en profiter pour démarcher pour ma boite, compliqué!!!
<elacheche> Tu vas lancer une reinstallation en France depuis Sousse? :D x)
<elacheche> Yo praisethemoon ! meet AkiraTreize1 , AkiraTreize1 meet praisethemoon.. You probably can wave to each others IRL from behind some doors :D
<davlefou> Je vais me réinstaller chez moi en France et essaye de venir à conf a Sousse!
<praisethemoon> elacheche, yep xD
<praisethemoon> How is everyone doing?
<elacheche> Ah! davlefou je comprends maintenant! Tu parle de SFD :)
<elacheche> praisethemoon: I'm still alive :d
<Dro> Hello
<elacheche> Hey Dro
<Dro> ahla b elacheche ^^
<elacheche> :)
<nzoueidi> \o/
#ubuntu-tn 2017-10-26
<nzoueidi> Morning friends :D
<nzoueidi> \o/
<davlefou> Bonjour tous!
<praisethemoon> Bonjour davlefou
<Dro> Hello world
<elacheche> Hey Dro
<elacheche> Hey folks
<Dro> elacheche:  kayfa l7al
#ubuntu-tn 2017-10-27
<elacheche> We're live → https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scd-DGNOh_4
#ubuntu-tn 2017-10-28
<praisethemoon> Hello !
<davlefou> Bonjour et bon weekend!
<praisethemoon> davlefou: bonjour
<praisethemoon> alors ca va ton weekend?
<davlefou> Cela va tranquillement!
<nizarus> bonjour les gens
<praisethemoon> bonjour nizarus
<nizarus> quoi de 9 ?
<davlefou> nizarus, Bonjour, tu veux présente un atelier au SDF?
#ubuntu-tn 2017-10-29
<elacheche> Hey folks!
<elacheche> Yo rhabbachi :)
<rhabbachi> Hey elacheche! :D
<rhabbachi> How are you?
<elacheche> Good rhabbachi , u?
<rhabbachi> I'm great!
<jihbed> Salam
<jihbed> Est ce que nizar est la
<jihbed> Allo
<elacheche> He's not here jihbed
<elacheche> Can I help you?
<jihbed> Search my friend nizar it's here?
<elacheche> He's not
<elacheche> jihbed: if you're looking for technical support we probably can help, if you're looking for nizarus, I'm sure that he'll be here tomorrow, so stay here and you'll cross him :)
<elacheche> Good night folks..
<jihbed> Thank you
<jihbed> And good night
<davlefou> jihbed, you can look about tweeter
#ubuntu-tn 2018-10-23
<vadmeste> Is there any Tunisian channel for off-topic discussions ?
#ubuntu-tn 2018-10-25
<elacheche> Hello folks :)
<vadmeste> Hey elacheche
<elacheche> Hey vadmeste :) wassup!
#ubuntu-tn 2018-10-26
<elacheche> o/
<vadmeste> \o
<elacheche> Wassup vadmeste :)
<vadmeste> Good, drinking my second coffee, you?
<elacheche> Thining of getting my 2nd coffee too :D x)
<vadmeste> https://twitter.com/MIT_CSAIL/status/921768550494359552
<u-la-la> [ CSAIL at MIT on Twitter: "Programmer-friendly #Halloween costume ideas: https://t.co/EASAJ2BxWR (comic: @pablostanley)… " ] - https://twitter.com
<elacheche> lool xD
#ubuntu-tn 2018-10-28
<elacheche> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2019-10-24
<zied> @serious cat
